# "A domain controller for the domain CONTOSO.COM could not be contacted in xp pro."



## hhala (Aug 8, 2005)

*"A domain controller for the domain CONTOSO.COM could not be contacted in xp pro."*

I have huge difficulty adding my pc to the domain. I have a windows xp service pack 2 (computer name is xpmachine) and want to add this to the domain in server 2003 ( domain name is contoso.com). I did add this computer in the contoso domain and have assigned IP address to my xp and aslo entered the DNS IP in the DNS server tab of the Advanced properties of my TCP/IP netwrok. 
when i want to add the xp in the domain by going thourgh the Network ID of My Computer Name it gives me the error: 

"A domain controller for the domain CONTOSO.COM could not be contacted."

I think im doing everything right but still getting this error. when i click on the Details button i get the following : 

The following error occurred when DNS was queried for the service location (SRV) resource record used to locate a domain controller for domain CONTOSO.COM:

The error was: "DNS name does not exist."
(error code 0x0000232B RCODE_NAME_ERROR)

The query was for the SRV record for _ldap._tcp.dc._msdcs.CONTOSO.COM

Common causes of this error include the following:

- The DNS SRV record is not registered in DNS.

- One or more of the following zones do not include delegation to its child zone:

CONTOSO.COM
COM
. (the root zone)

For information about correcting this problem, click Help.


And when i go to the cmd promp to do that its timing out, But when i start my pc it says local network is connected. 
Can any one please please help me !!!!!
i spent so much time on this still no success... HELP!!

Thank you


----------



## hhala (Aug 8, 2005)

hhala said:


> I have huge difficulty adding my pc to the domain. I have a windows xp service pack 2 (computer name is xpmachine) and want to add this to the domain in server 2003 ( domain name is contoso.com). I did add this computer in the contoso domain and have assigned IP address to my xp and aslo entered the DNS IP in the DNS server tab of the Advanced properties of my TCP/IP netwrok.
> when i want to add the xp in the domain by going thourgh the Network ID of My Computer Name it gives me the error:
> 
> "A domain controller for the domain CONTOSO.COM could not be contacted."
> ...



No answers??? 

Can't believe this no one knows!

Ok, i also get: 

"system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications"

Please don't refer me to the microsoft web site article # 324767 as it does not work because:

a: when i go to cmd to do the:

expand CD-ROM Drive Letter:\i386\config.nt_ c:\windows\system32\config.nt 
expand CD-ROM Drive Letter:\i386\autoexec.nt_ c:\windows\system32\autoexec.nt 
expand CD-ROM Drive Letter:\i386\command.co_ c:\windows\system32\command.com
exit 

it does not find the path. and i don't want to manually create the autoexe and config file and take the risk of changing my system file. 

PLease help me someone. i will trust you guys common!!!


----------



## dude04 (Jun 25, 2005)

Check your SRV record of your domain controller
do you have an entery for your xpmachine in forward and reverse lookup zone of your DNS. 
Under TCP/IP Options enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP
also under DNS tab add the DNS suffix


----------



## thigley986 (Mar 10, 2005)

Contoso.com? That's the all-to-often used domain name on all the MCSE tests... hmm... What's your connection to Microsoft? lol


----------



## hhala (Aug 8, 2005)

thanks dude04. i will try that then. unfortunatley i have a problem with my win xp that i think was the initial problem. i will fix it then i come back to this. 

thigley986 - hahahaha .. no man i don't have connections with MS, just following some notes to do my MCSE too.


----------



## hhala (Aug 8, 2005)

dude04 - Hi  .. 
i just reformatted my windows xp and still having same problem, where can i check those settings in windows xp or in the server?


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

Only thing I can think of is modifying the host file to add a static entry in there and maybe the lmhost too..


----------



## hhala (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes, it does have a static IP but the only think that worries me is that i don't have a router or hub or anything its just connected with a crossover cable directly. i have only 2 computers connnected nothing else .. 
can it be the problem?


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

how long is the crossover cable?


----------



## hhala (Aug 8, 2005)

about 20m long


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

Can you ping the domain controller? Are you running DNS on the domain controller? If so you have to make sure that the DNS's IP is also on the domain controller.

Let's say:

server's ip address is 192.168.0.10
workstation's ip address is 192.168.0.115

- make sure that DNS is running on the server. Go to administrative tools and click on services. Check to make sure DNS server is running
- In administrative tools double click on DNS server and make sure the forward and reverse lookup are configured right.
- on the workstation you have to make sure that 192.168.0.10 is the first DNS.
- on the server you have to make sure that 192.168.0.10 is the first DNS.
- we might as well change your computer name.
- remove any entries in the DNS that is related to your workstation.
- now try joining the domain, it should ask you for administrator's username and password.

I would also try pinging the server from the workstation and see if they actually see each other.


----------



## hhala (Aug 8, 2005)

sorry for taking me so long mate. 
ok, the server times out ( IP=192.168.0.1) it is self pinging though. the workstation (IP=192.168.0.10) is also times out when i ping the server. DNS service is running and in the DNS i have contoso.com domain listed. For reverse Lookup Zones i have a 192.168.0.x Subnet. In Active Directory Users and Computers i do have added the myxp001 under computers. 
I changed the workstation name to myxp001. In workstation under Network Connections, i have my local area connected! to something ( surprisingly), i don't know what connection is that. 
still not working  

some other info: 
Domain name: contoso.com
DNS IP: 176.16.12.1
Server Static IP: 192.168.0.1
DHCP is active
DNS forwarder is 176.16.12.1
configured and Active DHCP scope is from 192.168.0.10 to 192.168.0.254

What else should i do? :4-dontkno 

Please help.


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

the two computers are not seeing each other and you do not need to add the computer under "Active Directory Users and Computers," i would remove this entry. I will post a little tutorial once I am done taking care of a few things around the office.

You should set the Preferred DNS to 192.168.0.1 where are you getting this other IP address.


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

Try this, disable the firewall on the server and see if you can ping it with the workstation. I just want to see if the comptuers are seeing each other.


----------



## hhala (Aug 8, 2005)

Sorry that it took me soooo long again. 
I removed the other IP address and only have one (192.168.0.1) for the DNS. 
My xp is 192.168.0.10. I can ping the server and is seeing the xp but can not see the xp from the server, its timing out. DHCP is active and xp is under it.
I do not have a firewall running.
can you help please. or anyone else??


----------



## hhala (Aug 8, 2005)

I fixed the problem. :sayyes: There was an IP address under network card's advanced option in the Device Manager, i deleted it and it everything is good now. 

Thanks for those who helped me through this procedure.


----------

